# You folks here are a corrosive, corrupting influence!



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I know, It's enough to drive a man to drink. Your welcome!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard! Good to do it right first time around, money ahead in the long run. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

The financial carnage never ends! Face it. Just get ready to empty your wallet/bank account at the boat shop/website of your preference. Welcome to the whitewater world and I second the motion to buy it once, buy it right.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought my wife fully rigging her own boat this year would be the end of the draining. The double stacking is getting old very quickly. Obviously, the only answer is another truck and trailer 🙄


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well zbaird just educated us how to prorated our gear per use, that will go along ways towards justifying gear purchases. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Those mini-max boats with the welfeltfabrication frames are pimp rigs! I wish I had one, we had 2 on our MF Salmon Trip coming down from boundary at 1.45 feet last year.

son and mom in devil's tooth:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSRTuo7_43g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBy2L9So17Q


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

shappattack said:


> Those mini-max boats with the welfeltfabrication frames are pimp rigs! I wish I had one, we had 2 on our MF Salmon Trip coming down from boundary at 1.45 feet last year.
> 
> son and mom in devil's tooth:
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the videos.
After much research I came to decision on the Minimax base on many factors. Mainly not a lot of boats in the 10-11 ft size. Construction was a factor as well. Hypalon easy to roll up and durable with an even more durable urethane bottom which endures a substantial amount of the wear where the the "rubber meets the road". Also weight was a huge factor. It is light, frame, raft and accessories came in around 100 pounds. Ain't getting any younger.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya man, I'd buy one, check out threads from john the welder some time to, takes em down the grand, and dirty devil, and all over the place, different frame though that he builds. Gotta love the small boats, kinda limits how much you can take with you sometimes, but that can be a blessing to!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Kinda feels like cheating sometimes, but then the big hole tries to work ya, and then it's big fun!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

As soon as the merchant you are dealing with discovers that what you seek is something for a river craft, the price doubles and the availability drops to zero.
So, wherever possible, keep that part a secret.

Schutzie used to tell merchants he was working on a hippie love bus, not a river raft.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Schutzie,
Did you ever get off that bus?

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gremlin said:


> I thought my wife fully rigging her own boat this year would be the end of the draining. The double stacking is getting old very quickly. Obviously, the only answer is another truck and trailer 🙄



Just hitch up the Prius and watch the mpg go down!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Off what bus?
Oh, you mean the short one?
Yeah, sort of. Not really. I don't know.
Why do you ask?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I really miss the short bus from back at the rafting company, great jokes to be told bout the long ride (to the put in) on the short bus!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Was pretty fun leanin' out the door on the way to run the gorge to, surpised never got decapitated, or arrested. ( No, Rookies, don't try this stupid stunt at home, your life expectancy is low enough as it is!)


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Asked a friend once how much a rig like his would cost. He said 40k for a truck and some additional funds for the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Here she is.<a href="http://s933.photobucket.com/user/Losthwy1_photo/media/DSCF7229.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad172/Losthwy1_photo/DSCF7229.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7229.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Hyside Minimax
Dre towers
Custom frame from Down River in Wheat Ridge ( good shop) 
Sawyer threaded oar locks
Sawyer countered balanced Oars (3)
Floating blades
Outcast gear bags (2)
Home made ABS rod tubes (2)
Ram Mount fly rod holders (better than Scotty) (2)
Upgraded rowers chair

Custom fame from Down River















[/URL]


----------

